

Show HN: tribegarden.com collaborative buying for your community - CalinBalauru
http://tribegarden.com/
Hi fellow readers,<p>I need your criticism on my startup http://tribegarden.com/.<p>Is not about owning is about using, tribegarden will help you and your community purchase stuff that you will later on use together.<p>Thank you,
======
duiker101
I do not think I will use it but the design is absolutely great nice job!

~~~
CalinBalauru
given a reason will be very helpful, thank you :)

